# Samsung SSD 840 EVO und Samsung SSD 850 EVO unterschiede?



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (10. August 2014)

Hi leute, 

wie oben in Titel möchte ich wissen was die unterschied der SSD´s ist da ich mir selbst eine zulegen will.

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2014)

Performancetechnisch gesehen kein nennenswerter, sprich du wirst den Unterschied nicht bemerken.

Technisch gesehen basiert die 850er auf dem neuen V-NAND von Samsung welcher in der Theorie deutlich haltbarer als der in der 840Pro verwendete "normale" MLC ist. Für einen normalen Endkunden hat das aber gar keine Relevanz, da beide SSDs sehr sehr viel länger durchhalten werden als man sie nutzen will. Damit das einen Unterschied macht müsste man schon über Jahre hinweg jeden Tag mehrere Hundert GB schreiben.
Ein kleinerer Unterschied ist der etwas höher getaktete Controller und aktuellere Firmware die es beispielsweise erlauben, die IOPS auch über lange Vollastzeiten konstant hoch zu halten - das ist aber ebenfalls etwas was normale heimanwender nicht im Geringsten interessiert, das ist nur für  Server interessant.


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (10. August 2014)

dann wer ich wohl ne normale 840 Evo nehmen  danke für die ausführliche Info


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (10. August 2014)

Warum keine MX100?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2014)

Gibts die 850EVO schon 
Ich sprach die ganze Zeit von den PRO Varianten da ich hier die 850er schon gesehen habe.

Aber auch bei den Evos ists prinzipiell dasselbe, die sind für den Heimgebrauch auch massig ausreichend und fast genauso schnell wie die teureren. Die EVOs verwenden "billigen" TLC-Speicher (die 850Evo soll TLC-V-Nand erhalten) der noch weniger aushält als die MLCs aber selbst hier reichts für normale Arbeiten und erst Recht als Systemplatte über viele Jahre.

Wie schon geschrieben würde aber eine MX100 hier wohl auch alles hergeben was man benötigt.


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (10. August 2014)

ne die 850 EVO gibts noch nicht hab auch falsch geschaut ist mein Fehler 

kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen den beiden xD


----------



## kalkone (10. August 2014)

Auch wenns die gamestar ist sollte es deine Fragen beantworten 
Samsung SSD 850 Pro im Test bei GameStar.de


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (10. August 2014)

Naja, in meinem Notebook schnurrt nur eine 500GB 840 EVO und das Teil läuft wie Schmidt's Katze 

Bald habe ich auch eine MX100 und kenne dann den Unterschied, jedenfalls bin ich mit 840 super zufrieden, würde momentan aber zur MX100.


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (10. August 2014)

"nur" xD haha

ich hab keine im moment deswegen wirds langsam mal zeit


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (10. August 2014)

Ja, ich finde bei Notebooks lohnt es sich extrem nur auf SSDs zu setzen, da machen sich auch die anderen Vorteile deutlich bemerkbar


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (10. August 2014)

hab gesehn die Phanteks SSD Halterungen sind erst ab 21.08 erhältlich -.- die 2,5 zoll ist belegt die dabei war ist belegt jetzt muss die SSD warten da ich sonst keine halterung dafür hab xD


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2014)

Du musst nicht warten.
SSDs sind nicht lageabhängig, schockresistent und geben nicht nennenswert Wärme ab. Entstechend ists der SD auch völlig egal wie sie "eingebaut" ist, sprich bis du nen Rahmen hast den man nur aus optischen Gründen bräuchte kannste die SSD auch einfach im Gehäuse rumliegen/hängen lassen oder mit Tape an die Casewand pappen.


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (10. August 2014)

okay stimmt aber welche soll ich nun nehmen ich weiß es nicht xD


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2014)

Ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis sowie Zuverlässigkeit dürfte die Crucial MX100 bieten.


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (10. August 2014)

ok danke für die Empfehlung  ist bestellt


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (10. August 2014)

Na dann, viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------

